# Angel with ugly face dscoloration



## emorysmom (Mar 31, 2009)

I just aquired a tank from someone else. I have never had angels before,more of a tang kina girl...It looks like a semicirulotis????(however thats spelled)...it is about 4 to 5 inches and is not changing coloryet. Howevr, her face is horribly discolored.I know with tangs it's usually a viatmine deficiancy,but with angels...is it the same? She came this way so who knows how long she's been discolored.The tank had a sump but it broke and I added a tidepool(not my choise)it was all I could get ahold of in emergancy. The nitrite is alittle high but the amonia is not,the ph is good...I make my own water...It's a 65 gallon and I put haslf eexisting and half new water upon resetup. I've had it 4 days now.
Help!!!! Ugly fish!


----------



## Kellsindell (Sep 15, 2008)

What breed of angel is this? Pygmy? Could be the normal coloration of angel. Also, can you get us a pic? It very well could be nutrition issues, but before i want to make any inputs I'd feel more comfortable with a picture.

oh and welcome to the forum!


----------

